# FR: I throw a stone at it



## Hugolienne7

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir la règle pour l'usage des pronoms compléments d'objet indirect avec des objets qui ne sont pas des êtres humains. Je pensais qu'il était interdit d'utiliser un pronom d'objet indirect avec une chose, comme une plante par exemple, mais ma collègue me dit que oui, on peut le faire. Voila donc un exemple:

Je lance une pierre à l'arbre.
 Est-ce que je peux mettre: je lui lance une pierre, et je la lui lance? Ou bien est-ce qu'il faut plutôt utiliser un autre pronom, comme "y": j'y lance une pierre. Ou bien faut-il éviter d'utiliser un pronom dans ce cas? D'ailleurs, qu'est-ce qu'il faut faire si l'objet indirect est un animal?

  Si vous êtes spécialiste du français et vous savez la réponse, n'hésitez pas à me la communiquer. Merci!


----------



## TMiguelT

When you're talking about animate nouns - either people or animals, then you use *lui *(singular)and *leur *(plural).

If you're talking about something inanimate - like a tree, you use *y* (most prepositions) or *en* (_de_ is the preposition).
_
Je lance une pierre à l'arbre -> J'y lance une pierre_
This is because l'abre is introduced with à, so you use _y_.


----------



## Hugolienne7

Thanks for your reply. I initially thought that one would use "y" with my sentence, but my French colleague felt that "lui" was appropriate, even for l'arbre. So I would really appreciate some more opinions from French native speakers, and preferably French teachers who know the grammar well. Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, on peut très bien dire en parlant d'une chose ou d'un animé non humain:

_Je lui lance une pierre.
Je la lui lance.
_


----------



## Guill

"Je la lui lance" : Je m'attendrai à ce que la personne attrape la balle ou me la renvoie, ou réagisse. Mais pas à ce que ce soit une chose.

J'aurais dit, pour l'arbre, "j'y lance une pierre".


----------



## Maître Capello

Guill said:


> J'aurais dit, pour l'arbre, "j'y lance une pierre".


Sauf que cela relèverait d'une langue un peu plus relâchée… En fait, quand il y a un objet direct, l'emploi de _lui_ est tout ce qui a de plus naturel et de plus correct.


----------



## Guill

Eh bien, on en apprend tous les jours même dans sa propre langue ! 

Par exemple, devrait-on dans ce cas aussi dire :

J'ai trouve une pierre dans cet arbre ==> Je lui ai trouvé une pierre.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, parce que la préposition est _dans_ et non plus _à_… 

_J'y ai trouvé une pierre._


----------



## pointvirgule

Mais on peut dire : _je lui ai coupé une branche, à cet arbre._

C'est vrai même pour de pures abstractions :
_Je lui trouve des qualités, à ce roman.
On peut lui reprocher bien des choses, à cette idée, mais pas d'être vraie.
_


----------



## dratuor

'y' réfère plus à des lieux (i.e préposition 'dans') 

je lance une pierre dans le puit --> j'y lance une pierre

Je voie un trou dans le tronc de l'arbre, j'y lance une pierre (i.e dans le trou)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Est-ce qu'on peut également dire _lancer une pierre *sur *un arbre ? _Y a-t-il une nuance ?


----------



## Nicomon

Bonsoir,

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec les exemples de pointvirgule, mais je ne serais pas portée à dire _je lui lance/ai lancé une pierre... _en parlant d'un arbre. 

Pour moi « _je lance *à*_ » équivaut à "_I throw *to*_", et je m'attends à une réaction, comme Guill.  

J'aurais dit comme Charlie _sur l'arbre _ou encore _contre l'arbre/en direction de l'arbre.  Je vise l'arbre avec une pierre__.
_
*Edit :* en français québécois, je dirais :_ tirer une roche sur un arbre. 
_


----------



## Charlie Parker

At the risk of being tedious, I'd like to know if the following constructions are correct and/or idiomatic:

I threw the stone at the tree.
_J'ai lancé la pierre sur/contre l'arbre.
_
I threw it at the tree.
_Je l'ai lancée sur/contre l'arbre_.

I threw it at it.
_Je la lui ai lancée dessus/contre.

_What do you think?


----------



## Micia93

Je dirais :
"j'ai lancé la pierre dans l'arbre"
"je l'ai lancée dans l'arbre"
"je l'ai lancée dedans"


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Micia. Ça me semble assez facile. C'est drôle. En anglais, il y a plusieurs possibilités, toutes avec des sens légèrement différents : 

1. "I threw a stone at a tree." I threw a stone in the direction of the tree. I was aiming for the tree, trying to hit it. It doesn't say whether I actually did hit the tree with the stone.

2. "I threw a stone against the tree." This clearly indicates that I struck the target. The stone probably hit the trunk of the tree.

3. "I threw a stone into the tree." This is quite possible in English. For me, it means that I threw the stone into the branches. The stone might have hit some branches or leaves and maybe passed right through and fell on the ground on the other side of the tree. Or it could hit a branch and bounce off.


----------



## Michelvar

Charlie Parker said:


> At the risk of being tedious, I'd like to know if the following constructions are correct and/or idiomatic:
> 
> I threw the stone at the tree.
> _J'ai lancé la pierre sur/contre l'arbre.
> It depends where goes the stone. If it's just about the direction, you have to say "j'ai lancé la pierre vers l'arbre". If it was hit, "j'ai lancé la pierre sur l'arbre". If the stone is stuck into the tree, "j'ai lancé la pierre dans l'arbre"
> _
> I threw it at the tree.
> _Je l'ai lancée sur/contre l'arbre_.
> _Je l'ai lancée sur/vers/dans l'arbre_
> I threw it at it.
> _Je la lui ai lancée dessus/contre.
> Je la lui ai lancée (and nothing more).
> or : je l'ai lancée sur/vers lui  / je la lui ai lancée dedans.
> _What do you think?


----------



## Lacuzon

Pour moi :

1. "I threw a stone at a tree." J'ai lancé une pierre vers /en direction de l'arbre.

2. "I threw a stone against the tree." J'ai lancé une pierre sur/contre l'arbre.

3. "I threw a stone into the tree." J'ai lancé une pierre dans/à travers l'arbre.


----------



## jann

Michelvar said:


> _It depends where goes the stone. If it's just  about the direction, you have to say "j'ai lancé la pierre vers  l'arbre". If it was hit, "j'ai lancé la pierre sur l'arbre". If the  stone is stuck into the tree, "j'ai lancé la pierre dans l'arbre" _





Lacuzon said:


> 1. "I threw a stone at a tree." J'ai lancé une pierre vers /en direction de l'arbre.


I wonder if any of these French options convey the essential piece of information that Charlie mentioned about the first English sentence (my bolding):


Charlie Parker said:


> 1. "I threw a stone at a tree." I threw a stone in the direction of the tree. *I was aiming for the tree, trying to hit it.* It doesn't say whether I actually did hit the tree with the stone.


The idea of aim, intent, and desire to hit is an absolutely essential part of "throwing X at Y."  If you threw the stone aside carelessly (such as one might do when one finds a stone while weeding the vegetable garden) or angrily (such as a child might do when his mother told him to put the stone down), and if the random direction that you threw it happened to be towards the tree, you would never say that you had thrown the stone "at" the tree.

I just want to make sure that the suggestions using _vers_ or _en direction de_ convey aim and a desire to hit the tree, and not merely a casual toss.


----------

